# heating in Tributev 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi, all . 
I can only report on our experience so far , our second trip in the 550 to Knaresbrough this weekend. On arrival on Friday night it was below freezing and Quite windy . We turned on webaso to about 3/4 high no probs heating stayed off over night and we stayed warm . maybe it was down to our external silver screens or our duvet? both nights we were warm enough . as I say its still early days. We have a trip to the Lake District and Xmas in the Cairngorms to look forward to or maybe we are hardy Geordies!!!
How do you all find the shower in the 550? do you hand hold the shower head or has anyone found anything that will hold the shower head say a suction cup holder to the mirror or something? Happy Vanning!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Nickynoo
I have just remarked in another post that management and myself have been adequately warm in our 550, on some pretty chilly nights.
We too find the combination of the Webasto in the evening, off during the night with a good duvet, and the Webasto on again in the morning to work very well.
I find the Webasto too noisy to keep on at night anyway.
Must say we have not yet used the van in freezing weather, so well done.
As to the shower I'm afraid it is ornamental only in our van-if on a site we use their showers and off site rely on a good all-over wash using the basin.
If forced I would hand hold the shower head in the cramped washroom.
We may change our philosophy when we get our new van, which has a separate shower and a bigg er water tank.
BTW we bought some suction fittings at the last Newbury Show. and they are brilliant (Forgotten the name). Soap dish, toothbrush holder, towel holders and shower head holder-They work really well on the 550 rear washroom plastic panelling.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo, We are just up the road from Knaresboro and yes it has been nippy this weekend. Iterestingly, before I put the insulation in the rear and side doors our internal temp mirrored the out side temp acording to our weather station I have fitted. So the worst I have had is -1.0 outside and -0.7 inside ( with the heating off overnight). We came back from Driffield on Friday night and had 19deg inside when it was 4.0 out and 6 hours later with the heating off we still had 10deg inside and 2.0 out. The lowest outside I have recorded this weekend is 2.0 deg but the lowest in the van has been 6.0 ( no heating on).

It sounds like you may have better standard insulation in the doors than I had but it only cost me £13 for 2 x 6m rolls of rockwool (buy 1 get 1 free at the moment at B&Q) so if you need to just undo the screws and shove some in. :roll:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

glad to hear you used rockwool 650,its heavier that polystyrene but the fumes of poly in a would be fire will kill you pronto,dont know why its still used as there are better alternatives available now post 911 [thats when it was defunked in our trade],well i do actully,its cheap. :?

also rockwool is easier to squeeze into those small gaps no! iwas going to tackle mine but spent it trying to get a winter cover on the bloody thing 8O


----------

